# Comment reconnaître un iPhone 7 Original?



## Chercheb (8 Mars 2017)

Salut
Je projette de m'approprier un iPhone 7 après des années de symbiose passées auprès de mon iPhone 4.
Je vous serais reconnaissant de m'éclairer sur la démarche à suivre pour reconnaître un iPhone 7 Original d'une  CONTREFAÇON. 
J'ai beau suivre des vidéos qui expliquaient les différences séparant les vrais des faux, les subtilités demeurent apanage des pros. 
Y aurait-il une astuce assez facile pour découvrir qu'un iphone 7 est contrefait?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2017)

Déjà, tu comptes l'acheter où cet iPhone ?

Ensuite avec le n° de série ou IMEI et via le site officiel d'Apple tu sauras si c'est un original. Attention, na pas confonde avec un reconditionné qui est aussi un original mais qui a été réparé dans les règles de l'art par Apple en bénéficiant de la même garantie.


----------



## renaudpro (8 Mars 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Déjà, tu comptes l'acheter où cet iPhone ?
> 
> Ensuite avec le n° de série ou IMEI et via le site officiel d'Apple tu sauras si c'est un original. Attention, na pas confonde avec un reconditionné qui est aussi un original mais qui a été réparé dans les règles de l'art par Apple en bénéficiant de la même garantie.



Je crois que ce site est fermé non?


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2017)

renaudpro a dit:


> Je crois que ce site est fermé non?


Euh, quel site ?


----------



## r e m y (8 Mars 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Euh, quel site ?



Il parle, je pense, de la page Apple permettant de vérifier si un iPhone a été bloqué en saisissant son numero de série.

https://www.igen.fr/ios/2017/01/app...de-verifier-en-ligne-sils-ont-ete-verrouilles


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2017)

Chercheb a dit:


> Salut
> Je projette de m'approprier un iPhone 7 après des années de symbiose passées auprès de mon iPhone 4.
> Je vous serais reconnaissant de m'éclairer sur la démarche à suivre pour reconnaître un iPhone 7 Original d'une  CONTREFAÇON.
> J'ai beau suivre des vidéos qui expliquaient les différences séparant les vrais des faux, les subtilités demeurent apanage des pros.
> ...



J'ai jamais pensé a ce genre de chose


----------



## Chercheb (8 Mars 2017)

Je me trouve au Maroc. Le marché ici est assez fleurissant pour des produits de contrefaçon. 
Donc il est assez fréquent de se voir payer une fortune pour s'approprier un smartphone de deux sous 
Pour ce qui est du service de vérification de l'imei il est hors usage depuis le mois de janvier à ce que je sache


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2017)

Le mieux est peux être de joindre Apple au moment de votre achat


----------

